# Visa for Nanny/Maid



## davidblack82 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi All

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on obtaining a visa for a nanny/maid. looking for: -

best approach
approximate cost
any other vital information.

any help much appreciated

thanks.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/131211-sponsoring-maid.html#post944989

Has the info you are looking for ...


----------

